# Kendall Grove Sig



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

made this thing if anyone wants it


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice, I like it.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

The color work on the mask could be a lot better, but the concept is nice.

PS: People still remember this guy?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> The color work on the mask could be a lot better, but the concept is nice.
> 
> *PS: People still remember this guy?*


no.. i just found a really cool pic of him 

yeah the colour could be better but i only used select->colour range

heres the org pic.mask looks pretty much like mine :


----------

